# soft spots



## ericmcginn5 (May 21, 2016)

So we have a 28 foot outback trailer just noticed 3 dif soft spot areas in back of Traler two beside slide out each corner and another under the bed slide out is a bed fyi. What do u think would be the rough cost of fixing it's a 2009 fiberglass outback. Also we are going to keys with it in 3 weekish . Is it safe to drive like this?


----------



## C Nash (May 22, 2016)

Go on to Keys and enjoy.  Noway to give guess on price to repair but it will be expensive.  Might try your insurance if you have any but doubt you will get help there.  Ins will pay if limb falls and causes water damage.  You need to find where the leak is and fix it quick


----------

